# Sig Rebates



## slayer61 (Aug 4, 2014)

According to this thread Rebate - Got it! - SIG Talk over on sigtalk, sig is shipping and folks are receiving their mags & bags!

Me? I'm still waiting.:watching:

EDIT: Received my bag and 2 mags Thursday 8/21/14


----------



## spitz2010 (Jul 3, 2014)

Got mine on 8/16


----------

